# snapdeal and routers...



## lethalforce (May 16, 2013)

hey guys hi...

m planning to buy a router from snapdeal....are they trustworthy...?? is their product and services good...??

and

also which router is good ...?? have my eyes set on 2 router...

1. TP-Link 150Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR740N) - snapdeal price is rs.920 with warranty 

2. TP-Link 150Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR720N) - snapdeal price is rs.899 with warranty

are they good...?? any problem in connectivity or anything...?? 

please help....!!

THANKS in advance....


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

740N is better
No problem at all using from last 2 months


----------



## lethalforce (May 16, 2013)

thnkx bro...

any idea about snapdeal...is it a good place to buy...??


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

Havent bought anything from snapdeal 
But have heard bad reviews


----------



## theterminator (May 18, 2013)

lethalforce said:


> thnkx bro...
> 
> any idea about snapdeal...is it a good place to buy...??



buy from flipkart , its trustworthy... though its Rs 120 more.


----------



## lethalforce (May 18, 2013)

theterminator said:


> buy from flipkart , its trustworthy... though its Rs 120 more.



thanks for the help...

what about the router... ??was going through the comment section of flipkart and many negative comments about its range , router going dead after couple of months of use etc ...so kind of having second thoughts of buying it...

is there any other router upto say 1.2k [online or offline]...??


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

Dude never go with flipllkart review most of are noobs.

I am using the same router from last 3 months and even once it never gone bad or say kaput..

Get it eyes closed


----------



## lethalforce (May 19, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Dude never go with flipllkart review most of are noobs.
> 
> I am using the same router from last 3 months and even once it never gone bad or say kaput..
> 
> Get it eyes closed



all right buddy.... thankx for your help...!!


----------



## IndianRambo (May 19, 2013)

i purchased corsair vengeance 1500 rs.4700 & logitech g300 1450/- from snapdeal. the deliver was quick and package was neat. both my orders are cod.


----------

